# Attestation of degrees



## pinkcookie420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been living in the UAE all my life. I studied here at a small non accredited univerisity ( SZABIST Dubai) and now I need my degrees attested. My degree and transcript is currently attested by the KHDA but the authorities in Abu Dhabi are not accepting and are adamant I need attestation from MOHSR and MOFA.

As far as I know I need to get my degrees attested from HEC back in Pakistan and for that to happen I also need my high school certificates verified from the Federal Board of Education as well as IBCC. 
Later I need to get it attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and UAE Embassy back in Pakistan.
I cant make a trip currently and I urgently need them attested as I am applying for work at my organization. Are there reliable any services available in the UAE that can help me get my attestation done?


----------

